# Living with parents



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

This does NOT include people who are living at home so they can take care of ill, sick, or disabled parents.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Never.

I think it is OK for people to live with their parents indefinitely if their parents don't mind and they do not have anyone to move out with (No good friends, girlfriend, wife, kids, etc).

In my opinion, living completely alone simple so one can meet societal standards seems unnecessary. I lived completely alone for a few years, right after I graduated high school. It was quite miserable. Nonetheless, I will probably end up moving away from my parents again for fear of being labeled a loser.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I live with my mom, but I would almost rather be homeless than live at home. I can't even begin to explain why. I hate living here so much sometimes.

There is definately a lot of judgement out there, though. Some people think of you differently, as in terms of accomplishment, if you live at home. There definately is that "loser" aspect. Of course, I think of a lot of people that pay rent on their own somewhere pretty big losers, so if makes me not feel that bad about living at home with mom.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Never. And anyone who says differently isn't worth my time.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Many cultures have many generations living together.
It's never too late.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My paternal grandmother lived with our family till her death in 1986. She was a widow when my parents met. My grandfather had died at the age of 38 from a brain tumor in the late 1940s. She lived with my parents for about 35 years and never remarried. That turns living with your parents to having a parent live with you -- for decades till death.

I turn 34 in one week and I still live with my mother. I've never lived on my own.

I know what the general public thinks of this. I've gotten that look & response -- you know the one -- from plenty of people over the years. They think you're a loser, an idiot, a bum, a nut job.

They act as if living on your own is somehow magical. I could afford to live on my own, but what's the point? So instead of talking to my mother I can talk to a wall? So my mother can pay to maintain one home and I can pay to maintain another? Moving out would help me waste money & make me totally insane -- hardly sounds like a good thing. And then my elderly mother would be all alone too -- I guess she can talk to a wall just like me then.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Personally, I'd really consider myself a loser in the 26-30 mark, but at the same time, it's like I see it coming. I'm too afraid to venture out. I hate myself for it.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Living with parents*



UltraShy said:


> They act as if living on your own is somehow magical. I could afford to live on my own, but what's the point? So instead of talking to my mother I can talk to a wall? So my mother can pay to maintain one home and I can pay to maintain another? Moving out would help me waste money & make me totally insane -- hardly sounds like a good thing. And then my elderly mother would be all alone too -- I guess she can talk to a wall just like me then.


Excellent point.

I've never had issues with people (not just guys) living at home with their parents. My own brother lived at home until he passed on at the age of 37 and I never thought he was a loser. Why should I think differently of other people in the same situation?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Never, I plan to live with my parents till at least 30. Hopefully by that time i wont be so screwed up that ill actually be able to take a career.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

loser...never
serious problems...31-36


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Living with parents*



leppardess said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > They act as if living on your own is somehow magical. I could afford to live on my own, but what's the point? So instead of talking to my mother I can talk to a wall? So my mother can pay to maintain one home and I can pay to maintain another? Moving out would help me waste money & make me totally insane -- hardly sounds like a good thing. And then my elderly mother would be all alone too -- I guess she can talk to a wall just like me then.
> ...


I know what you mean and I also don't have issues with others living at home and I wouldn't label them as a "loser", I just know that I'd feel really bad for myself once I get past a certain age. Plus I have a lil' brother and I'd feel like a real ****head if he moved out before me.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

more and more people in today's world do not bother going out of their parent's home even later in their lives. i do not think it is so unusual these days even for people who do not have problems.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

bent said:


> more and more people in today's world do not bother going out of their parent's home even later in their lives. i do not think it is so unusual these days even for people who do not have problems.


I couldn't agree with you more.

It's tough out there now. A decent place can cost more than $1,000 a month and good jobs are hard to come by. More and more people are staying at home later in life and even after moving out, rely on room mates/house mates to help make ends meet.

I know a lot of people that have to work 2 jobs to make ends meet, just to survive 

IMO, it's better to stay at home, help out there, contribute than to go out and find the need to have to come back. While independence has it's merits, for a lot of people, staying at home makes much more sense in the long run.

The only reason why I moved out was because my living situation was unbearable for me. If things had been better, I would have never moved out, and probably would have been better off for it too.


----------

